

Brightcove to acquire ad tech firm Unicorn Media for $49M - 3am
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/blog/techflash/2014/01/brightcove-once-unicorn-acquisition.html

======
3am
Got missed in the downtime yesterday. Interesting since Unicorn's tech allows
ad stitching in RTMP streams and they have some pretty interesting patents
around the technology.

